# quo modo ...



## Whodunit

> Vitute tua, Caesar, cunctos inimicos vicisti. Quae consilia nunc tibi sunt? Quid nunc ages? Nam ii, quos multis ougnis superavisti, non aliarum terrarum incolae sunt, sed cives Romani. Puniesne eos ut hostes populi Romani?
> Multi, quod praedam petunt, te ad vim cudelitatemque incitabunt. Te enim inimicos tuos, quos vicisti, e domibus agrisque pulsurum esse certe putant. Quo modo et te magnam partem praedae sibi daturum et se magnas divitas collaturos esse sperant.
> Sed tu, qui bellum finire pacemque firmare cupis, id cognoscere debes: Si saluti totius populi magis quam paucorum invidiae consules, clementiam demonstrabis. Tum enim a cunctis civibus bonis adiuvaberis.


 
I have to translate the aforementioned text and I'd like to have some opinions, suggestions, corrections, and help to my attempt. Thank you 


By your valor, Caesar, you have already defeated many foes. How about your plans now? What are you going to do now? For those whom you have defeated in many fights are no inhabitants of other countries, but Roman citizens. Will you punish those like foes of the Roman people?
Many will urge you on cruelty and violence, as they strive for spoils. They do believe you that your foes you defeated would be expelled from home and fields. _(the next sentence I can't translate )_
You, who wishes that war will be stopped and peace made, however, need to know this: If you do more for welfare of all the population than for the envy of the few, you show mercy. Then you are indeed going to be supported by many good citizens.


Thank you again.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

> Vi*r*tute tua, Caesar, cunctos inimicos vicisti. Quae consilia nunc tibi sunt? Quid nunc ages? Nam ii, quos multis *p*ugnis superavisti, non aliarum terrarum incolae sunt, sed cives Romani. Puniesne eos ut hostes populi Romani?
> Multi, quod praedam petunt, te ad vim cudelitatemque incitabunt. Te enim inimicos tuos, quos vicisti, e domibus agrisque pulsurum esse certe putant. Quo modo et te magnam partem praedae sibi daturum et se magnas divitas collaturos esse sperant.
> Sed tu, qui bellum finire pacemque firmare cupis, id cognoscere debes: Si saluti totius populi magis quam paucorum invidiae consules, clementiam demonstrabis. Tum enim a cunctis civibus bonis adiuvaberis.


 


> By your valor, Caesar, you have already defeated many/*all your?* foes. How about your plans now? What are you going to do now? For those whom you have defeated in many fights are no inhabitants of other countries, but *(are)* Roman citizens. Will you punish *them* like foes of the Roman people?
> Many will urge you on cruelty and violence, as they strive for spoils. They do believe you that your foes you defeated would be expelled from home and fields. _(the next sentence I can't translate )_
> You, who wishes that war will be stopped and peace made, however, need to know this: If you *give more thought to/look out for the* welfare of all the population than *to/for *the envy of the few, you *will* show mercy. Then you are indeed going to be supported/*favored?* by many good citizens.


 
My try:

"In whatever way, they hope that (both) you will give to them a great part of the spoils and they hope to gather together great riches (that they themselves will gather great riches)."
I believe (I could be wrong) that "divitas" should be "divit*i*as" (it makes much more sense, anyway. "Divitas" didn't come up as anything when I looked.
The "quo modo" was confusing, but it sort of makes sense.

"Consulare" + dative has a different meaning "to look out for" or "give thought to".

Cheers.


----------



## Whodunit

Thank you very much for your corrections and suggestions. I'd like to ask you about some correction, though:



> you have already defeated many/*all your?* foes


 
Why would you want to translate "cuncti" (here cunctos)" with "all your"? Just because it sounds smoother in English?



> Will you punish *them* like


 
Would "those" be totally wrong? I wanted to emphasize the pronoun as it is a demonstrative pronoun in Latin. 



> you are indeed going to be supported/*favored?* by many good citizens


 
Not a bad suggestion, but to stick to the original, I think "supported" fits a bit better. In English, "favored" would make more sense, of course. 



> My try:
> 
> "In whatever way, they hope that (both) you will give to them a great part of the spoils and they hope to gather together great riches (that they themselves will gather great riches)."


 
That's it! The sentence really puzzled me, and you got it. Thanks so much. 



> I believe (I could be wrong) that "divitas" should be "divit*i*as" (it makes much more sense, anyway. "Divitas" didn't come up as anything when I looked.


 
No, it is indeed "divit*as*", which makes things even more complicated. I hope it was a typo on that sheet of paper, but if it wasn't, the sentence will get yet more incomprehensible. 



> The "quo modo" was confusing, but it sort of makes sense.


 
Yes, the ablative case in Latin always puzzles me when they work as adverbial parts in English or other modern languages. I think your version makes sense.



> "Consul*e*re" + dative has a different meaning "to look out for" or "give thought to".


 
I know. 

consulere + acc.: to ask someone for advice
consulere + dat.: to care/look out for someone

I just improvised a good translation. If you think your version fits the context better, I will gladly take yours. 

Thank you once again.


----------



## Outsider

In case it helps, _quo modo_ gave _como_ (how, since) in Portuguese and Spanish.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

> Why would you want to translate "cuncti" (here cunctos)" with "all your"? Just because it sounds smoother in English?


 
No, because my dictionary gives "cunctus, -a, -um" as "All together, the whole, all, entire".  It does seem weird for Caesar to have conquered all of them, though.



> Would "those" be totally wrong? I wanted to emphasize the pronoun as it is a demonstrative pronoun in Latin.


 
It wouldn't be totally wrong, but I think "them" sounds better, since "eos" is a pronoun by itself and doesn't stand for anything.  If it were "illos" or "istos", I'd agree with you.



> Not a bad suggestion, but to stick to the original, I think "supported" fits a bit better. In English, "favored" would make more sense, of course.


 
Whatever you think is best.  The question mark was my way of saying "Maybe it could possibly be this sort of."



> That's it! The sentence really puzzled me, and you got it. Thanks so much.


 
No problem.  I actually had a Latin class about 3 hours ago, so I was in the mood.



> No, it is indeed "divit*as*", which makes things even more complicated. I hope it was a typo on that sheet of paper, but if it wasn't, the sentence will get yet more incomprehensible.


 
I would be very surprised if it weren't a typo or the author's way of shortening it.  "Divitas" doesn't have any meaning in anything I find, and upon searching Google, I find it to be a misspelled version of "divitias" in many places, most often in the saying "Homo doctus semper in se divitias habet" (A learned man always has wealth in himself).



> I just improvised a good translation. If you think your version fits the context better, I will gladly take yours.


 
Sorry about the typo.  Yours sounds good, but I don't think there's any connotation of "doing" anything in the verb "consulere".  Take whichever one tibi placet.

Cheers.


----------



## Whodunit

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> I would be very surprised if it weren't a typo or the author's way of shortening it. "Divitas" doesn't have any meaning in anything I find, and upon searching Google, I find it to be a misspelled version of "divitias" in many places, most often in the saying "Homo doctus semper in se divitias habet" (A learned man always has wealth in himself).


 
Tomorrow, I'll have my next Latin lessons, so I can ask if it was a typo. There is, however, yet another question I'd like to have answered: 

What exactly does the boldface part (Quo modo et te magnam partem praedae sibi daturum et *se magnas divit(i)as collaturos esse* sperant)? If "se" is the subject in this AcI (accusativus cum infinitivo), what does "collaturos esse" mean then? It sounds like passive voice but I can't imagine any good translation in which you use the passive.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

"Collaturos esse" is the future *active *infinitive of the verb "conferre".  Therefore: 

"They hope that they will collect great riches/wealth."


----------

